# CM Hyper TX3 EVO Fan rattling at high RPM



## TechPrince (Dec 21, 2014)

Hello,
I purchased this cooler 21 months ago. Now it has started making rattling at high RPM.

Whenever the fan reaches 2400+ rpm, rattling starts. Now if i touch the  fans side, rattling goes away for a while then comes back. After this  point, fan rattles at >= 2000 rpm OR when fans RPM falls down quickly.  I have refitted the fan several times but problem still persists. I  have checked the screws holding the brackets which have black pads on  them but they doesn't seem to be loose.

This maybe under warrenty since its suppose to have 2 year warranty from company and its not over yet so i will be going tomm to Goregaon Service Center to replace the fan.

If i have to purchase a new *92mm PWM Fan* which will fit this cooler, will it be available at Lamington Road or anywhere else?


----------



## napsterv (Dec 21, 2014)

TechPrince said:


> Hello,
> I purchased this cooler 21 months ago. Now it has started making rattling at high RPM.
> 
> Whenever the fan reaches 2400+ rpm, rattling starts. Now if i touch the  fans side, rattling goes away for a while then comes back. After this  point, fan rattles at >= 2000 rpm OR when fans RPM falls down quickly.  I have refitted the fan several times but problem still persists. I  have checked the screws holding the brackets which have black pads on  them but they doesn't seem to be loose.
> ...



Difficult to find at Lamington Road since 120MM is much common these days. Although you can find it online.


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2014)

you can get 92mm fan from amazon 
Deepcool UF 92 mm Cooling Fan (PC): Amazon.in: Electronics


----------



## TechPrince (Dec 24, 2014)

I spent an entire day searching for a 92mm PWM fan on lamington road, andheri and didnt find any. Finally the cooler master's service center at goregaon east sold me one for 800Rs and gave me 1 year warranty and it was kind of urgent so i bought it.

So i did a mistake of buying a cooler with 92mm fan. Won't happen again


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 24, 2014)

92mm heatsinks are making a comeback now. I recently received these review samples:
*www.hardwarebbq.com/community/attachments/noctua_u9s_d9l-png.60/

CM probably would have shipped a newer one as replacement. their FB activity is pretty high nowadays.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 14, 2015)

Where can I find 92mm Blue LED fans in India?


----------



## topgear (Mar 15, 2015)

check my post above.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 15, 2015)

topgear said:


> check my post above.



I want 92mm Blue LED fans not normal Deepcool ones which I know already.


----------



## topgear (Mar 16, 2015)

92mm LED fans are tough to find here. Your only option may be import it from abroad [ or check newegg india or amazon usa / global site ].


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 16, 2015)

topgear said:


> 92mm LED fans are tough to find here. Your only option may be import it from abroad [ or check newegg india or amazon usa / global site ].



Thanks will look at those sites.


----------

